# Carter



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

first of all i wanna said carter it's my favorite player.

But in the last months i saw a lot of threads saying carter is too soft he should be more selfish and things like that so maybe it's time for a trade i know he is/was the franchise player but if the raptors want do something important in the future they need a franchise player who can score 27ppg more assists and more rebounds or carry his team by himself. so i think in the next trades.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sacramento trades: 
PG Mike Bibby (17.2 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 5.5 apg in 33.7 minutes) 
C Brad Miller (15.0 ppg, 10.6 rpg, 4.8 apg in 37.8 minutes) 
SF Gerald Wallace (2.9 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 0.7 apg in 12.3 minutes) 

Sacramento receives: 
SF Vince Carter (22.2 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 4.8 apg in 37.1 minutes) 
PG Alvin Williams (8.1 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 4.1 apg in 28.4 minutes) 
SF Lamond Murray (8.7 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 1.2 apg in 21.0 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +3.9 ppg, -6.1 rpg, and -0.9 apg. 

Toronto trades: 
SF Vince Carter (22.2 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 4.8 apg in 37.1 minutes) 
PG Alvin Williams (8.1 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 4.1 apg in 28.4 minutes) 
SF Lamond Murray (8.7 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 1.2 apg in 21.0 minutes) 

Toronto receives: 
PG Mike Bibby (17.2 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 5.5 apg in 30 games) 
C Brad Miller (15.0 ppg, 10.6 rpg, 4.8 apg in 30 games) 
SF Gerald Wallace (2.9 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 0.7 apg in 17 games) 
Change in team outlook: -3.9 ppg, +6.1 rpg, and +0.9 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Sacramento and Toronto being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Sacramento and Toronto had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out unless trade exceptions were used for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.

pg-bibby
sg-rose
sf-marshall
pf-bosh
c-miller

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Memphis trades: 
PG Jason Williams (10.7 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 6.5 apg in 28.2 minutes) 
PF Pau Gasol (17.5 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 2.4 apg in 32.2 minutes) 
C Lorenzen Wright (10.0 ppg, 6.9 rpg, 1.2 apg in 24.7 minutes) 

Memphis receives:
SF Vince Carter (22.3 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 4.7 apg in 37.2 minutes) 
SF Lamond Murray (8.7 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 1.2 apg in 21.0 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -7.2 ppg, -8.8 rpg, and -4.2 apg. 

Toronto trades: 
SF Vince Carter (22.3 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 4.7 apg in 37.2 minutes) 
SF Lamond Murray (8.7 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 1.2 apg in 21.0 minutes) 
Toronto receives:
PG Jason Williams (10.7 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 6.5 apg in 25 games) 
PF Pau Gasol (17.5 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 2.4 apg in 34 games) 
C Lorenzen Wright (10.0 ppg, 6.9 rpg, 1.2 apg in 30 games) 
Change in team outlook: +7.2 ppg, +8.8 rpg, and +4.2 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

pg-jason. will.
sg-rose
sf-marshall
pf-gasol
c-wright bosh getting good minutes 30 mpg

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
THIS IS MY FAVORITE BUT NEVER GONNA HAPPEN

CARTER LAMOND MOISO 2 FIRST ROUND PICKS FOR JERMAINE O'NEAL

PG-ALVIN
SG-ROSE
SF-MARSHALL
PF-BOSH
C-O'NEAL

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MAYBE NONE OF THIS TRADE GONNA HAPPEN SO THE ONLY THING WE CAN DO IT'S PRAY FOR THE VINSANITY COME BACK OR BOSH CARRY THE TEAM IN THE FUTURE 

:wlift: 

SORRY MY ENGLISH IT'S NOT PERFECT


----------



## crimsonice (Feb 27, 2003)

Vince isn't going anywhere... he made our franchise... what's wrong with him trying to get his teamates involved? Just take a look at Tmac and Kobe(without shaq)... they're putting up the numbers... but their teams are constantly losing...


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*agree*

totally agree i post this thread because i saw a lot of post and a lot of people posting ¡¡¡¡¡carter out¡¡¡¡ and things like that 
I LOVE CARTER GAME I JUST WANNA SEE HOW MANY "CARTER HATER'S" EXIST IN THIS FORUM the only thing i wish 
it's a good FA selection in the summer and win a championship in the future 

bosh next super star ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

SORRY MY ENGLISH IT'S NOT PERFECT


CARTER RAPTORS record- 17-15 (4 in central)
PPG 22.3 
RPG 4.40 
APG 4.7 


BRYANT lakers record 21-9 (2 in pacific) SHAQ. PAYTON
PPG 22.1 MALONE
RPG 4.80 
APG 4.3 




T-MAC MAGIC RECORD 8-26 :laugh: 
PPG 24.6 
RPG 6.50 
APG 5.9


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

oh great, another trade prooposal involving VC thread


----------



## 1/2man-1/2incredible (Sep 30, 2003)

i wonder how long it will take mattsanity ot rush to teh defense of Vince..lets start counting


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

He's the Tracy McGrady on the Raptors. We trade him, we suffer.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> He's the Tracy McGrady on the Raptors. We trade him, we suffer.


Naw, see the thing is, if he was the Tracy McGrady of the Raptors, even if we didn't trade him, we'd still suffer.


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

how about....

no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no and lemme think........HELL NO!

i understand u man...there seems to be some haters no matter what, some ppl just dont understand....but that dont mean the Vince is outta T.O.......

Vince isnt goin anywhere unless we got shaq/Kg/Duncan back in return.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Naw, see the thing is, if he was the Tracy McGrady of the Raptors, even if we didn't trade him, we'd still suffer.


You're basically saying we are currently suffering which we aren't.


----------



## MadFishX (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> You're basically saying we are currently suffering which we aren't.


no - -----, he said *IF* he was like t-mac


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MadFishX</b>!
> 
> 
> no - -----, he said *IF* he was like t-mac


No use of saying "If" when "HE IS" the Tracy McGrady of the Raptors in terms of "suffer" without him or "not suffer" with him.


----------



## MadFishX (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> No use of saying "If" when "HE IS" the Tracy McGrady of the Raptors in terms of "suffer" without him or "not suffer" with him.


but in his opinion he is not the t-mac of the raptors


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MadFishX</b>!
> 
> 
> but in *his opinion* he is not the t-mac of the raptors


Why are you literally saying false statements by players? 
When in the peaceful hell did he say that, if not precisely? 
If he said that which I doubt, he's totally wrong because this team would suffer without him. YES, IT WOULD SUFFER (FACT).


----------



## Answerivdmxlow (May 27, 2003)

I know Vince Carter's numbers have dipped down this year, but I think you should have thought out this post more before you typed it. The day Vince Carter is traded from the Toronto Raptors is the day they are no longer my favourite team (despite that I live close to Toronto). Vince Carter has done so much for basketball in Canada, I mean if Vince Carter did not come to Toronto it could have been the Toronto Raptors moving to the States. Personally I think he has earned the right to be playing on the Raptors when both his knees are bad, averaging 9 points per game.


----------



## VinceCarter15 (Oct 21, 2003)

With all these VC threads we masewell start an *Offical Vince Carter Thread*


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Answerivdmxlow</b>!
> I know Vince Carter's numbers have dipped down this year, but I think you should have thought out this post more before you typed it. The day Vince Carter is traded from the Toronto Raptors is the day they are no longer my favourite team (despite that I live close to Toronto). Vince Carter has done so much for basketball in Canada, I mean if Vince Carter did not come to Toronto it could have been the Toronto Raptors moving to the States. Personally I think he has earned the right to be playing on the Raptors when both his knees are bad, averaging 9 points per game.


thats a true fan^ n i completely agree..


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Franchise players are always under the microscope.

Minny fans have had their trade KG threads in the past, Lakers fans get frustrated with Kobe or Shaq at times, same with TMac, Francis, Kidd, Sheed, and every other star in the league.

Players go through rough stretches where they are hurt or where their numbers are down, or they are more inconsistant than normal. That's true in all sports. Even in golf, Tiger Woods was in a big 'slump' this past year even though he won more than almost any player and was player of the year.

Vince is our franchise player. He isn't going anywhere unless some ridiculous offer came in for a KG or Kobe and they committed to play here long term. That won't happen.

It's OK to analyze his game and point out areas we wish he would improve. But in the end he is a top player in this league when he feels like playing. And he is amazing to watch when he is mentally into the game.

I wish our best player was also a tireless worker who would lead his team by example at both ends of the court and in practice every day. That is a lot to ask. KG does that, Jason Kidd does that, but not many others these days. In the past it was a given with Magic, Bird, Isiah, Jordan, Stockton, Malone, Payton, etc, etc.

Not anymore.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

VC is the most frustrating player to watch. Ive been noticing the past 5 games, he have been settling for jumpers. When he does drive the ball, he tends to fade away from contact. Thus, he gets no calls from officials. He shys away from contact.

If you been watching VC lately, youll agree with me that hes has no basketball sense at all. He doesnt move well without the ball. Youll never see Vince cut for an easy basket. He is usually waiting behind the 3pt line for the ball.

But VC is our francaise player and id be shock if he was traded.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> You're basically saying we are currently suffering which we aren't.


You're dumber than I think you are if you actually believe that.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> You're dumber than I think you are if you actually believe that.


I said YOU ARE, not me.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> I said YOU ARE, not me.


Did I ever dispute that?


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

I see Carter "finger-positioning" where the players should be in his favour like screening, but he doesn't capitalize on it. 

'Much as I like _partial_ aspects of Carter's game, there are just way more con's than pro's of his game. 

He just doesn't bother to drive in and draw the foul, something Leo Rautins pointed out (an honest and intelligent voice). According to my perspectives, he just doesn't have a burning desire to win a game, on a nightly basis. 
How much times do I and millions of Raptor fans have to state that Vince Carter should have a consistent "Vince Carter" performance, like his sidekick superstars are showing.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

In the Clipper game I thought Vince brought some intensity early in the game, which was very nice to see. 

He was much more active on D and on the boards in this game. Throughout the whole game, not just the end.

For whatever reason he is still struggling with his shot. Yet another 30% outing on 18 shots.

I think the Raps should run some plays for VC to get a quick shot once in a while. I remember a few years ago Vince used to pop quick jumpers coming off of screens and not having to dribble the ball first. Nailed a lot of three's that way.

VC gets mentally fatigued by constantly having to work just to get the ball, and then having to face up and try and create for himself and others on every single touch. That is why he just gives up the ball on many possessions.

Give him a few plays each game where he gets an easy catch and shoot himself.

The weirdest thing about the Raps offense is to watch VC bring up the ball, or be standing right next to Jalen unguarded, and then see him run into the lane, work through several picks, fight with his defender, and end up back at the top of the key to get the ball. What a waste of energy. Raps would be better off just having VC hold the ball at the top of key for 6 seconds and then start their offense.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

See what happens when you decredit a player during the season and next thing you know, he already has a series of dynamic games which makes this thread useless and a waste of capacity on this board.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> I see Carter "finger-positioning" where the players should be in his favour like screening, but he doesn't capitalize on it.
> 
> 'Much as I like _partial_ aspects of Carter's game, there are just way more con's than pro's of his game.
> ...


looks like you're the hypocrite.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> looks like you're the hypocrite.


Looks like you're an illiterate?

I never said in any part of that post that Vince should be in trades.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Looks like you're an illiterate?
> ...


He's talking about how you said there are more cons than pros in Vince's game, but now you're talking about how Vince is sooooooo valuable to our team. That <i>is</i> quite hypocritical.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> He's talking about how you said there are more cons than pros in Vince's game, but now you're talking about how Vince is sooooooo valuable to our team. That <i>is</i> quite hypocritical.


Have you ever thought of not continually being one sided in an argument featuring myself?

I said that 3 months ago, at the time when Vince wasn't exceling at top form. What's wrong with pointing out cons and pros of RECENT GAMES? I said those opinions in a way that it WILL only stay temporarily. Things have changed. How is that hypocritical?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Looks like you're an illiterate?
> ...


yeah, I'M the one struggling with the English language. RIIIIIIIGHT 

you were acting like it was everyone but you that was heavily critical of VC's performance as of late. you're the one that brought back this thread and others in which you called one of my colleagues a hypocrite. anyways, to ever say that there are way more cons to his games than pros is bloody hell ridiculous


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

geez Mattsanity, work on your logic and plz re-read your posts before you try and make your point.

it's really really pathetic, and i don't care if you do take offense to this, becuase it's true. 

read some books, learn to write better, or something. 

:nonono:


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*.*

Carter,Carter,Carter,Carter,Carter,Carter,Carter,Carter,Carter, NOW IT'S PLAYING LIKE ALL-STAR.:yes:


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> geez Mattsanity, work on your logic and plz re-read your posts before you try and make your point.
> 
> it's really really pathetic, and i don't care if you do take offense to this, becuase it's true.
> ...


Geez trick. Stop harrassing me. This board doesn't tolerate that.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah, I'M the one struggling with the English language. RIIIIIIIGHT


There's a difference between the English Language and being an illiterate. 


> anyways, to ever say that there are way more cons to his games than pros is bloody hell ridiculous


Oh god. So no fan can point out some aspects of a player's game based on a certain number of games?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Have you ever thought of not continually being one sided in an argument featuring myself?
> ...


IF THINGS LIKE THAT ARE ONLY TEMPORARY, WHY DID YOU BUMP UP FOUR THREADS FROM 3 MONTHS AGO TO PROVE YOU'RE CORRECT RIGHT NOW? 

More hypocricy from Mattsanity.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> There's a difference between the English Language and being an illiterate.


Being illiterate means struggling with the english language, that's what he said. Who's the illiterate now?


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Being illiterate means struggling with the english language, that's what he said. Who's the illiterate now?


No being illiterate can mean knowing the English language, but not being able to READ it properly. Who's the illiterate now?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Geez trick. Stop harrassing me. This board doesn't tolerate that.


what? you brought up this thread in order to harass Carter182.

wait for it....
















































how IRONIC


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> No being illiterate can mean knowing the English language, but not being able to READ it properly. Who's the illiterate now?


and this is just one of the examples of your flawed logic. :nonono:

seriously, just work on it. my post was not meant to offend you but more like constructive criticism. 

it'll help you in the long run, trust me.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> IF THINGS LIKE THAT ARE ONLY TEMPORARY, WHY DID YOU BUMP UP FOUR THREADS FROM 3 MONTHS AGO TO PROVE YOU'RE CORRECT RIGHT NOW?
> ...


Read my post. Read Read Read Read Read Read Read ReadREAD 

The positive/negative remarks I said about Vince that only stayed temporarily were insights on his game at THAT TIME, but I NEVER FOR THE LAST TIME, suggested he should be in deals. 
And for the 4 threads, I said how Vince shouldn't be traded because he's our franchise, and THAT IS A DIFFERENT STORY, regardless of my remarks.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> what? you brought up this thread in order to harass Carter182.
> ...


So if I harrassed him, you have the privilege to harrass me as much as you want? Wow, some university student you are.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> So if I harrassed him, you have the privilege to harrass me as much as you want? Wow, some university student you are.


i guess you missed my other post

whether or not you feel harassed, i couldn't care less. all i'm telling you is that your way of thinking really needs to change, cuz you make yourself so flawed at times that eventually no one will listen to you.

it's a wake up call to log off and read a book.

this is the last i have to say in this matter.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> i guess you missed my other post
> ...


I think your university teacher is calling you while your on the computer. She just said that you've been on the virtual world for so long that you should get back to your life and study for your Final. The rest of the students in your class are impatient and are waiting to write the Final untill you log off that computer so hurry.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Matt, if you didn't drag all these threads back up in some attempt to feel vindicated, none of these little arguments would've happened. Keep that in mind.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Read my post. Read Read Read Read Read Read Read ReadREAD


Don't tell me to read when you can't even freakin speak, or understand for that matter, English properly.



> The positive/negative remarks I said about Vince that only stayed temporarily were insights on his game at THAT TIME, but I NEVER FOR THE LAST TIME, suggested he should be in deals.
> And for the 4 threads, I said how Vince shouldn't be traded because he's our franchise, and THAT IS A DIFFERENT STORY, regardless of my remarks.


Funny how you tell me to read when you don't even think for a second, to see beneath the surface of my post and try to understand what I'm saying. Gimme a break.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Kids are kids. I wish I was 16 like some of you who can go back and forth with the posters. Guys like me at 25 struggling at working his job night in and night out for living. I remember back then when I was in highschool, my OAC average was 88+, my 3 OAC Math for 90+, 90+ and one was called Finite and I got the scored 100 when the marks entered for university in April, but then comes June, my mark went down to 74, lol I just want to get in university and I never was some study geek care about my marks anyway.


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> Kids are kids. I wish I was 16 like some of you who can go back and forth with the posters. Guys like me at 25 struggling at working his job night in and night out for living. I remember back then when I was in highschool, my OAC average was 88+, my 3 OAC Math for 90+, 90+ and one was called Finite and I got the scored 100 when the marks entered for university in April, but then comes June, my mark went down to 74, lol I just want to get in university and I never was some study geek care about my marks anyway.


WHAT THE HELL????!!!!! 

Someone please close this thread. it was bad enough already. this just put it over the edge.

'My OAC average'.....weirdest post ever


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DAllatt</b>!
> 
> 
> WHAT THE HELL????!!!!!
> ...


he's always in here posting how he's so much older and wiser than all of us once in a while.

in fact, he posts more about his age moreso than the raps.

just ignore him.


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

I'm 21


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> Kids are kids. I wish I was 16 like some of you who can go back and forth with the posters. Guys like me at 25 struggling at working his job night in and night out for living. I remember back then when I was in highschool, my OAC average was 88+, my 3 OAC Math for 90+, 90+ and one was called Finite and I got the scored 100 when the marks entered for university in April, but then comes June, my mark went down to 74, lol I just want to get in university and I never was some study geek care about my marks anyway.


Hahaha, John is ownage.


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> he's always in here posting how he's so much older and wiser than all of us once in a while.
> ...


Can we ignore mansanity too? :yes:


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DAllatt</b>!
> 
> 
> Can we ignore mansanity too? :yes:


Sure, as long as if you don't reply to this post, and the rest of my posts in the future.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> he's always in here posting how he's so much older and wiser than all of us once in a while.
> ...


Name me a poster with my age that actually talks and teach life experience to the kids here? No one but me. I am just speaking from what I have been goin through between 16 and now..

I remeber when I was 16, going to University Gym which I wasnt allow to but wore some NBA jerseys and thought I was Penny and looked geeky compare to the adults there....

Yeah, I think personal life is more important than the Raps game and I was just trying to teach the kids a thing or two. And as for my basketball knowledge, dont even mention it as even some of the admins here need to take some back seats here. Anyway, you are a good kid.


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> Name me a poster with my age that actually talks and teach life experience to the kids here? No one but me. I am just speaking from what I have been goin through between 16 and now..
> ...


:whoknows: :whoknows: :whoknows: 

SUPER weird......YOU"RE 25...NOT 75!!!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Name me a poster with my age that actually talks and teach life experience to the kids here? No one but me. I am just speaking from what I have been goin through between 16 and now..


hi, and welcome to basketballboards.net



> Yeah, I think personal life is more important than the Raps game and I was just trying to teach the kids a thing or two. And as for my basketball knowledge, dont even mention it as even some of the admins here need to take some back seats here. Anyway, you are a good kid.


and this is exactly what i'm talking about. 

i'm 21, only 4 years younger than you. i hang out with ppl older than me, even older than you, and even they don't belittle me like you do to other posters.

i'm not mocking your intelligence or posts seeing as how you were a mod here and i remember from long time ago, but your posts as of late are always dealing with you acting like the so called wiseman who has been through enlightenment.

this is a basketball board that associates purely with basketball talks, not about personal life.

my .02


----------

